# free diving speargun



## spinealigner

Going to try more free diving next year in the 60-90' range and looking for the best speargun for this application. Spearing fish up in the water column, snapper, AJ's, cobia, kings. Dolphin occassionally under grass pads. 
I have mostly free dove in shallower water (10-20') and speared smaller fish such as hogfish and gouper in the keys. Looking to do some more spearing in home waters.
Which would be the best gun for this application?
And yes, taking specialty free diving courses for these depths.


----------



## Addict'd

Hit me up if you want to join us freediving, we head out of Destin, primarily scuba shoot, but have done a lot of shallow freedive spearing. My buddy and I are also wanting to focus more on freediving out here. Both of us are certified. As far as gun I would personally recomend a Riffe Euro since they are good quality, great range of sizes, accurate, quiet, reliable and you can find them in the local area. I plan to use my Andre 130 euro closed track starting this spring, but will probably get something else with a larger, maybe 5/16 shaft. And if you're going deep use a flot and floatline. Dont want to attach a gun to you and if you drop one in deep water you're screwed


----------



## gulfwaterman

You can use any gun on the market for freediving or scuba. The important part is the rigging for the application. The float line set up is the safest way to go about open water hunting. You can rig the float straight to the gun or you can set up a breakaway rig. I prefer the gun inline method because you have two free hands and you dont have to shoulder the loose gun. As far as the gun goes I have shot just about every gun out there and prefer a rearhandle style gun,railgun,riffe euro,ect. I would get a 120 or larger gun for the hunts you have described.


----------



## cmauldwin

that depends on how deep your pockets are...


----------



## jamesw21

Save yourself some money and buy a Riffe. You will not regret it and it will the gun you would want to upgrade to later if you bought another. I started with a 42" biller and it wasnt powerful enough for larger AJ.


----------



## spinealigner

Thanks for all the input. I thing I'm leaning toward a Riffe with a float line and leaving the gun attached. 
Any size recommendations?


----------



## gulfwaterman

depends on the model, comp3,euro 120,standard #3, or an island would be sufficient.


----------



## jamesw21

I have the Riffe Padauk #2xs and have not found a fish in this area it can't handle yet.


----------



## cmauldwin

I shoot a Riffe and i recommend the breakaway system in the link below

http://www.diversdirect.com/scuba-diving/riffe-line-breakaway-assembly/


----------



## OnGrade

I use a muzzle bungee as the break away. It's attached to a 5 or 6' bungee with 1600 lb spectra. The bungee is then attached to a 75' float line. Mine is black but when I get a new one ill be getting a white, yellow, orange, something bright. I also have my shooting line attached to the muzzle bungee so my gun is free. If anything fails I'm not out a $500 gun.


----------



## cmauldwin

OnGrade said:


> I use a muzzle bungee as the break away. It's attached to a 5 or 6' bungee with 1600 lb spectra. The bungee is then attached to a 75' float line. Mine is black but when I get a new one ill be getting a white, yellow, orange, something bright. I also have my shooting line attached to the muzzle bungee so my gun is free. If anything fails I'm not out a $500 gun.


don't lie jordan...i have your breakaway sitting in my divebag


----------



## OnGrade

You have that break away, I wanted you to have your gun rigged so all we had to do was switch floats. I am a fan of the muzzle bungee. If you look at the riffe break away, I had to whittle on the end so that it would go into the hole on the butt of the gun. We need to get up soon and go! The boat is fueled up, sitting in the lift. The venture is still down in the keys with Jerry so the Mako is ready to roll! Do a good weather dance and lets get this show on the road!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

spinealigner said:


> Any size recommendations?


I use a Riffe C*2*sx when hunting fish up to 30 lbs, and a C*3*sx (3/8th shaft) for fish over 30 lbs. I sometimes also carry a C*0*sx as a backup when hunting very large fish.


----------



## Pierce07

Check out Koah's. They're a custom gun out of West Palm and they're amazing guns. I have one, Ongrade has one, and Due South Charters ordered one. 

Enclosed track, built very well, priced right. 

If that's not the route you want to go then go Riffe. 


I have the same set up Jordan, Ongrade, uses. It's the safest and more effiecent system you can get.


----------



## cmauldwin

I've seen someone miss a barracuda three times with a koah


----------

